# Help me identify these mushrooms



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I harvested these mushrooms in a moist area near our compost pile today. I'm trying to identify them to determine if they are edible.










Here's a close up of the bottom of the kind on the left. The two on the left are the same variety. The one on the right looks just like a button mushroom you can buy at any grocery store.










There are no gills or hairs on the bottom of the one on the right.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I would advise you you get a good id book and id them yourself. Don't trust anyone to id them from photos over the Internet. Then, if you get sick, you only have yourself to blame  seriously though, I think anyone should be very reluctant to tell you they are edible.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

They look familiar. Either liberty caps or Mexican heart stoppers.


(That's a joke, I have no idea about shrooms)


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The oft repeated, they are all edible, once.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I can identify some mushrooms, but not yours. I will share some advice I received from experienced mycologists, however: If it's white, pretty and has gills, avoid it like the plague.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Raeven, we live in the same general region yeah? This means you know what grows wild around here and is safe to eat yeah?


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't take an internet ID on mushrooms as fact, that is playing pretty fast and loose with your and your family's health and life. If you do decide to risk eating them, save one in a bag for a post-mortem ID, make it easy on the doctors, huh?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

These ordinary LWMs (little white mushrooms) are tricky to id. Unless you are willing to take the time and effort to become expert don't mess with them!


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

There are a lot of mushroom-hunting clubs around the country. Maybe you can locate one and learn from local folks what grow around you. A few years back several people around Portland OR died from eating mushrooms that were IDENTICAL to what they'd been eating for years in their home country (I think Thailand) but the same mushroom here- poisonous!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

InvalidID said:


> Hey Raeven, we live in the same general region yeah? This means you know what grows wild around here and is safe to eat yeah?


I know some things, yes... re mushrooms, I stick to the obvious ones: chanterelles and boletes, can find truffles here, too. Anything else, I want a more experienced eye on it.

If you mean plants, I can ID some. I keep my grandfather's old field guide handy. There is always something new to learn about!

The mycology clubs here in the Willamette Valley are packed full. It's hard to get into them. Most have waiting lists to join. But there are a lot of experienced mushroomers in the area. I've met a few of those. Wonderful resources!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you for all the replies. I have been toying with connecting with a mushroom club locally and you all have convinced me that's the way to go.

I will simply put these beauties in the trash.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Good decision, farmergirl. You will not only learn much, enjoy the discoveries but just might, also, save your own (or a loved ones) life.

Shrooms are nothing to fool around with!


----------

